# Food plots vs. baiting



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

From the comments it appears that a majority of the respondents don't see much of a substantive difference between baiting and food plots. Interesting how this topic is perceived by hunters outside of Michigan (and these forums) It certainly lends some perspective to the debate. 


http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2009/09/discussion-topic-food-plots-vs-baiting


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I happen to agree with a lot of those people myself. I'm not for or against either practice (ambivalent would be a good word) but have a hard time listening to those people that would justify one over another when they do the EXACT same thing on a different scale. I'm of the opinion that if disease is not present, than neither practice should be outlawed. If disease is present then both should be.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> I happen to agree with a lot of those people myself. I'm not for or against either practice (ambivalent would be a good word) but have a hard time listening to those people that would justify one over another when they do the EXACT same thing on a different scale. I'm of the opinion that if disease is not present, than neither practice should be outlawed. If disease is present then both should be.


I'm of the same opinion.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice post Munster,we can always count you to dig deep enough for the truth and find articles,pics,etc,etc.I have noticed that this debate is heating up,guys are catching on to the fact that the science behind the ban is flawed,and quite frankly unfair.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm not against either and while I personally don't bait, I do get quite a chuckle out of those who insist there is a difference.:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I too get a chuckle, out of those that choose to see the obvious differences :chillin:

It is but another wedge to weaken our unity.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I too get a chuckle, out of those that choose to see the obvious differences :chillin:
> 
> It is but another wedge to weaken our unity.


 You know i feel the same way.I think it making alot of folks telling each other whats right or wrong .Its bringing us down.I miss the good old days when Hunting was Hunting.And fishing was fishing.I for one will never go fishing or hunting to worry about other folks and what there doing.How can you enjoy what your there for? But then again we did not have the Internet too ,Mich


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Munsterlndr said:


> From the comments it appears that a majority of the respondents don't see much of a substantive difference between baiting and food plots. Interesting how this topic is perceived by hunters outside of Michigan (and these forums) It certainly lends some perspective to the debate.
> 
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2009/09/discussion-topic-food-plots-vs-baiting


Oh come on now Munsterlndr, there is too a difference between bait and food plots!!!
FOOD POLTS STILL HAVE THE ROOTS ATTACHED!!!


.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> I happen to agree with a lot of those people myself. I'm not for or against either practice (ambivalent would be a good word) but have a hard time listening to those people that would justify one over another when they do the EXACT same thing on a different scale. I'm of the opinion that if disease is not present, than neither practice should be outlawed. If disease is present then both should be.




Decisions should be made based on data and follow up data to support or discount the decision. If more recent data suggests otherwise a new decision may be appropriate, along with an explanation.
[/COLOR] 
Its kind of like air quality testing, the "data from six years ago shows no ill affects". Well thats great, but what about now not then? Air quality can change and does.


----------

